# What to add to Roxy's diet?



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

As of late, Roxy has been eating almost purely Stella and Chewy's (freeze dried). Once in a while I'll give her a meal of Fromm just to switch it up or if I run out of SC. Once in a while I'll also give her eggs for a meal (I was feeding her way too many meals of eggs for a while there, so this only happens once in a while now). But like I said, mostly only SC. 

I feed her twice per day, once in the morning and once at night. She receives half of one SC patty for each meal. She is around 6 pounds. Is this enough food? That is the correct serving size for her size, as per this forum. I sometimes worry that it is not enough. I know that SC is a great food, but I also worry that she isn't getting all of the supplements/vitamins that she needs too... 

AS A SIDE NOTE: She has recently been a bit on the chubbier side due to all of the treats and extra food that my dad feeds her (I just graduated college in May and am living back at home while searching for a teaching job!), and it's been a struggle to get him to stop. We also have two labs, and she sometimes gets a hold of a few pieces of their food.

I just want to make sure I'm feeding her enough and she's getting all that she needs. I read the supplements forum, so I'm thinking of adding a few of those too... what exactly would you add? Any other thoughts, comments, suggestions? THANKS! 

ETA: I had also been giving her fish oil ... I would drizzle it over her Fromm, but was reading that human fish oil is not the best, so I quit giving her that kind as much. Just trying to research the best kind to give.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd try to have another serious talk with dad about feeding her treats. All the
extra treats are far from necessary. Tell your papa that you want her to live 
a long and healthy life, and chunky monkeys always end up developing health
issues. As for supplements, I personally can not live without a good quality fish
oil for my dogs and some Glucosamine & Chondroitin, you can start with those.
I get the liquid kind, makes it easy to simply add to their meals, they don't mind
the smell or taste at all. 

As for eggs, do you give them cooked or raw? 

Also regarding amounts, don't always follow the labels and charts, look at your
own dog and be your own judge, because it varies depending on each dog's
metabolism and activity level.


----------

